# Oral roids?



## leonardotuber (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi, can someone tell me any roids tabs? Thank u


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 23, 2017)

leonardotuber said:


> Hi, can someone tell me any roids tabs? Thank u



What would you like to know about AAS tabs friend?


----------

